# 2011 NCEES practice exam (mechanical systems)



## Engineer_562 (Feb 13, 2018)

Does anyone have the older NCEES exam from 2011, the one before the current PE practice exam offered by NCEES? And want to sell it? PDF or physical book? I am willing to pay. Thank you


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 14, 2018)

The previous version was the 2008 which is identical to the 2011, except it consolidated all three disciplines.  I assume you are looking for the 2001 practice exam?


----------



## Engineer_562 (Feb 14, 2018)

Ramnares, thank you for your response. I am looking for the NCEES practice exam that we had before the current one.  If it is 2008, then I am looking for 2008 practice exam for mechine design.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 15, 2018)

Engineer_562 said:


> Ramnares, thank you for your response. I am looking for the NCEES practice exam that we had before the current one.  If it is 2008, then I am looking for 2008 practice exam for mechine design.


What he is saying is, there were two publications prior to the new exam format that were the same, one in 2008 and one in 2011.


----------



## Engineer_562 (Feb 15, 2018)

Thank you. I thought he is saying the previous exam was published in 2008 and that 2008 and 2011 are same. Thank you again.

I am looking for both or either one. Basically, I am looking for more practice exams so I can test myself before the exam. Any exam is fine. Thank you!


----------



## SacMe24 (Mar 6, 2018)

Engineer_562 said:


> Thank you. I thought he is saying the previous exam was published in 2008 and that 2008 and 2011 are same. Thank you again.
> 
> I am looking for both or either one. Basically, I am looking for more practice exams so I can test myself before the exam. Any exam is fine. Thank you!


Hello.. the old format of the MDD exam has about 11 problems that do not appear in the newer version. They're still relevant to our discipline and I can send them to you if you'd like....


----------



## Engineer_562 (Mar 7, 2018)

I just messaged you.


----------



## Engineer_562 (Mar 7, 2018)

I received it. Thank you


----------



## emmajuwa (Mar 17, 2018)

Engineer_562 said:


> I just messaged you.


Hello, please can you share the 2011 MDM practice exams with me: [email protected]  Thanks


----------



## SacMe24 (Mar 19, 2018)

emmajuwa said:


> Hello, please can you share the 2011 MDM practice exams with me: [email protected]  Thanks


Sent....


----------



## ccbiggs (Mar 21, 2018)

jvanoye said:


> Sent....


Do you mind sending to me as well? [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## SacMe24 (Mar 22, 2018)

ccbiggs said:


> Do you mind sending to me as well? [email protected] Thanks!


Sent...


----------



## er-ygang (Apr 3, 2018)

hello jvanoye,

Do you mind sending to me as well?

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## SacMe24 (Apr 4, 2018)

er-ygang said:


> hello jvanoye,
> 
> Do you mind sending to me as well?
> 
> ...


Sent... have fun and good luck next week!


----------



## mongolianbbq (Apr 4, 2018)

jvanoye said:


> Sent... have fun and good luck next week!


Still sending? 

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## SacMe24 (Apr 4, 2018)

mongolianbbq said:


> Still sending?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!


Sent....


----------



## Df H (Apr 5, 2018)

Please, Dear ,,,,,, send it to:

[email protected]

Thanks,,,,

:wub:


----------



## SacMe24 (Apr 5, 2018)

Df H said:


> Please, Dear ,,,,,, send it to:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Sent... have fun and good luck next week!


----------



## Df H (Apr 5, 2018)

jvanoye said:


> Sent... have fun and good luck next week!


Thanks aloooooot,,,,


----------



## nathanielnzrn (Apr 5, 2018)

Please send to me as well   Thank you

 [email protected]



jvanoye said:


> Hello.. the old format of the MDD exam has about 11 problems that do not appear in the newer version. They're still relevant to our discipline and I can send them to you if you'd like....


----------



## SacMe24 (Apr 5, 2018)

nathanielnzrn said:


> Please send to me as well   Thank you
> 
> [email protected]


Done...


----------



## Larix (Apr 6, 2018)

jvanoye said:


> Hello.. the old format of the MDD exam has about 11 problems that do not appear in the newer version. They're still relevant to our discipline and I can send them to you if you'd like....


Hello there, can you please send me the old format of the MDD exam please?

[email protected]


----------



## SacMe24 (Apr 6, 2018)

Larix said:


> Hello there, can you please send me the old format of the MDD exam please?
> 
> [email protected]


Sent... good luck next Friday!


----------



## dfordemwalt (Apr 9, 2018)

If still sending, I’d be most appreciative! [email protected]


----------



## elenac098 (Apr 11, 2018)

If still sending! would be so thankful! [email protected]


----------



## Vabludov (Apr 16, 2018)

.


----------



## SacMe24 (Apr 16, 2018)

Vabludov said:


> I would also appriciate a copy: [email protected]
> 
> Thanks.


Sent..


----------



## Engineer_562 (Jun 13, 2018)

I will really appreciate  if you inbox me the 2011 practice NCEES exam, the one that has 11 problems more than the current version.


----------



## Hokie8 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hello if you still sending it out, I would also like a copy: [email protected]

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Koz332 (Dec 25, 2018)

If anyone can send me the questions, I would appreciate it so much

[email protected]


----------



## cbjorklund (Jan 7, 2019)

if still sending: I would be so appreciative! [email protected] @SacMe24


----------



## SacMe24 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hello everyone, if you're looking for the older version of the NCEES MDM exam, it's available on Amazon and it was actually published in 2010, not 2011.


*Paperback:* 88 pages

*Publisher:* Ncees (November 1, 2010)

*Language:* English

*ISBN-10:* 1932613609

*ISBN-13:* 978-1932613605

https://www.amazon.com/PE-Mechanical-Engineering-Materials-Practice/dp/1932613609/ref=sr_1_fkmrnull_1?keywords=isbn+978-1-932613-60-5&amp;amp;qid=1550610859&amp;amp;s=gateway&amp;amp;sr=8-1-fkmrnull

If you can't find it on Amazon, there are other sources on line where you can get it, just make sure you reference *ISBN: *978-1932613605.

Good luck with studying !


----------



## Koz332 (Feb 20, 2019)

If anyone has the 11 extra problems I would greatly appreciate it if u can send them my way. TIA 

[email protected]


----------



## Workx (Mar 4, 2019)

can you also please sent to [email protected]


----------



## Eric D. (Jul 20, 2019)

Is this still available? please email to [email protected]

thank you so much,


----------



## baublitz (Feb 10, 2021)

SacMe24 said:


> Done...


Hi SacMe24, or anyone else who is able, can you send the 11 "old" questions to me please? 
[email protected]


----------

